# what type of algae is this?



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

This has started growing over most of my plants and I don't know how to fix it. I just did a large wc not too long ago, and after that it seems to be growing more.





Also how would I go about getting rid of it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like staghorn. It's easy to remove manually. Make sure that you are dosing ferts (micros, nitrates, phosphates & nitrates) & using a carbon source (C02 and/or Excel).

Here is a Algae prevention chart... http://rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

how do I remove it? do I just pull it off or what. I did lower my co2 levels not too long ago, so I'll raise them again to see if that helps. I also have a dry dosing regement that i stick to.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just grab the algae and pull it off. You may need to cut leaves off that are badly affected.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I just got this algae soon after injecting my CO2 into the inlet of my ehiem. It was also in conjunction with adding phosphate too much, too quickly because of low level PO4. It remains low: 0.05 to 0.1 ppm on a seachem test kit.

I've been pruning hard.

Is it a bad thing to inject into the filter? 

My ammonia is still zero; however my ammonium could be high as my son added some guppies into my tank (rabbits of the fish world) awhile back and now there are WAY TOO MANY. We are setting up the 29 for his liverbears next weekend and I got an Angelfish to thin out the herd.


----------

